# Question on MT



## EMag (Feb 20, 2005)

I am interested in studying MT and hoped to get some more information.  Is testing/promotion a big part?  From speaking casually with some people it does not seem like it is.  I would like to study MT, but I also want to feel that I am working towards a specific goal (i.e. certain rank) in addition to working drills and training.  Any thoughts would be very helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 20, 2005)

MT...as in Muay Thai?  I do not have an extensive knowledge of this particular system.  try asking in the Muay Thai forum here.  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 26, 2005)

Greetings,


All places vary, ask your local club that you are thinking about joining.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 27, 2005)

Different schools have different approaches as to how they advance.  Check the school out and ask the instructor their philosophy of advancing in the system.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 27, 2005)

As far as I understand with Muay Thai there are no "ranks" to speak of.  You train until you are certified to fight in competition, continue training until you are certified to become an instructor.


----------



## Aaron Little (Feb 27, 2005)

There is lots of testing in Muay Thai.  You test yourself every time you go to class.  Your goal is to do better than you did the class before.  There is a saying in MT that goes The Belt is in the Ring.  A piece of cloth around your waist or a piece of paper for the wall will pale in comparison to the feeling of personal achievement you get when you bust your butt and know you did your best.



*Make performance your goal!*


----------

